# Alesis dm10



## chucknorrishred (Sep 26, 2010)

im looking into getting this electric drumset. here are some pics and reviews.



Alesis DM10 Studio Kit at zZounds

has anyone tried these? can i hook up a double bass pedal to this?

thx


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, you can hook up a double bass pedal up to it.
It's the best feeling e-kit I've ever played, even better feeling than Roland, but that's because Roland drums have way too much bounce.
I recommend the studio kit because it's cheaper, you have 4 tom pads, and 3 cymbal pads, so you'll have a lot more flexibility than with the pro kit, and the cymbal pads are quieter on it too. Whichever kit you choose, they both have the same module and the same sounds.
My only gripe with the module is that there could be more inputs. 12 inputs are not enough for people like me who can never have too many cymbals (I had 14 cymbals on my kit when I was playing drums), so if you want to add more than 2 pads, I think you can plug that into the module that came with the drums. Key word: I think.
Whichever kit you get, use lightweight sticks. That goes for any e-drums.
And last but not least, the drum pads use acoustic drum heads, so just get the proper size whenever you switch them out.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 4, 2010)

I own the Pro Kit and have owned a Roland all mesh head kit prior. The Alesis kit is excellent for the money, but be warned it's not as advanced as the Roland kits. For one, it doesn't transmit aftertouch (which is the industry standard) for cymbals chokes. This creates problems as most software drum VST's use aftertouch. If you're not using them it's not as big a deal but know this, the cymbal choke for the *module* sounds are only available for the Crash1 and Ride cymbals! You will NOT by default get choke on any other cymbals you add but you can work around it by setting up mute groups, just a bit more work.

Additionally, the Roland modules are excellent for multizone cymbal support. In other words on a dual zone cymbal you can have one cymbal sound mapped to the edge and a different sound mapped to the bow and triggering is perfect. On my Pro kit dual zone doesn't work AT ALL!!! Some other users don't have this problem but I do and have my unit fully up to date with the firmware. Even those that have it work the problem is the Alesis units don't read the edge triggers velocity from the bow, so the edge hits always register at maximum when using dual zone. If just using them as single zone this isn't a problem.

The Roland units also handle crosstalk better. The Alesis DM10 based kits have more crosstalk and will require a bit more tweaking to get just perfect.

That aside they are great kits at excellent prices! If you can afford a decent Roland kit by all means go for it. But for the money and what you get you won't get better at that price range. BTW, I got my Pro Kit at $999 when they ran their special price. At $1499 there's no way I would go for it, I would do a Roland kit. But the Studio kit is $999 and it contains more pieces so I would go with that.


Rev.


----------



## Scarpie (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys, I am new to the drum world, and was looking into this specific kit as well, but i want to upload sounds from software into the module, is this at all possible? Am interested in doing this with steven slate drum software. thanks in advance


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 18, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the drum world, and was looking into this specific kit as well, but i want to upload sounds from software into the module, is this at all possible? Am interested in doing this with steven slate drum software. thanks in advance


You can upload new sounds from a computer into the module with a USB connection.


----------



## NaYoN (Oct 30, 2010)

I just got a DM6 (the DM10 wasn't in my budget), and I was wondering how I could hook it up to Superior 2.0. Anyone know how to do this? I'm using Reaper btw.


----------



## Lozek (Nov 1, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> You can upload new sounds from a computer into the module with a USB connection.



I've been looking into this as I want to get our drummer running on custom samples that I use. With the DM10, you can only upload extra sounds from bolt-on packs sold specifically for the DM10, and so far no companies have made any. It appears that drums companies are heavily preying on the majority of drummers lack of knowledge about what is possible electronically to gouge money out of them.


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 1, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> I just got a DM6 (the DM10 wasn't in my budget), and I was wondering how I could hook it up to Superior 2.0. Anyone know how to do this? I'm using Reaper btw.





Lozek said:


> I've been looking into this as I want to get our drummer running on custom samples that I use. With the DM10, you can only upload extra sounds from bolt-on packs sold specifically for the DM10, and so far no companies have made any. It appears that drums companies are heavily preying on the majority of drummers lack of knowledge about what is possible electronically to gouge money out of them.



MIDI anyone? That sounds like the best way to do it.


----------

